# Ciao a tutti



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

sono una mamma di due bimbi (5 e 3 anni) e ho la vita rovinata dal mio ex marito...sono stata tradita mentre ero incinta del secondo bimbo e, dall'altra lui ha avuto un figlio a soli due mesi dal mio parto...
Ho iniziato una separazione giudiziale e quest'anno forse ci sara' la sentenza...lui nn versa la somma decisa dal presidente del tribunale (l'ho denunciato per la 570) e lavora in nero su internet  a nome della sua "amica" ma il numero di cellulare e l'indirizzo sul sito corrisponde al suo...
Visto che lui nn si e' presentato alla presidenziale, il presidente del tribunale ha fatto in modo che lui facesse richiesta di visita per vedere i figli..cosa che lui nn ha mai fatto...
La casa che mi e' stata assegnata e' di mio suocero e mi ha fatto causa anche lui per buttarci fuori sostenendo che era un comodato d'uso gratuito...
Vorrei poter condividere con voi quest'esperienza negativa e magari cercare una qualche soluzione per risolvere tutto questo garbuglio....e' una situazione a dir poco paradossale!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

io non so nulla di cose legali ma gran bel pezzo di m......tuo marito 

	
	
		
		
	


	









anche il suocero però non scherza! due nipotini piccoli e ti butta fuori??

Benvenuta...mi spiace per te...qualcuno potrà darti consigli dettagliati.


----------



## Old amarax (27 Aprile 2009)

Ciao tristissima. Non hai un avvocato?perché non denunci questa situazione?


----------



## Old sperella (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> sono una mamma di due bimbi (5 e 3 anni) e ho la vita rovinata dal mio ex marito...sono stata tradita mentre ero incinta del secondo bimbo e, dall'altra lui ha avuto un figlio a soli due mesi dal mio parto...
> Ho iniziato una separazione giudiziale e quest'anno forse ci sara' la sentenza...lui nn versa la somma decisa dal presidente del tribunale (l'ho denunciato per la 570) e lavora in nero su internet  a nome della sua "amica" ma il numero di cellulare e l'indirizzo sul sito corrisponde al suo...
> Visto che lui nn si e' presentato alla presidenziale, il presidente del tribunale ha fatto in modo che lui facesse richiesta di visita per vedere i figli..cosa che lui nn ha mai fatto...
> La casa che mi e' stata assegnata e' di mio suocero e mi ha fatto causa anche lui per buttarci fuori sostenendo che era un comodato d'uso gratuito...
> Vorrei poter condividere con voi quest'esperienza negativa e magari cercare una qualche soluzione per risolvere tutto questo garbuglio....e' una situazione a dir poco paradossale!!!


una mia amica tempo fa ha avuto un'esperienza analoga . La casa è stata assegnata a lei anche se di proprietà dei suoceri . 
Ma il tuo avvocato cosa dice ?
Benvenuta tristissima , coraggio eh


----------



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

Ciao Amarax....un avvocato ce l'ho...ma pare che se lui lavora a nome di lei io nn posso fare nulla.....credetemi...ormai conosco finanza, polizia, carabinieri, polizia postale.....ma nn ne vengo fuori....nn so piu' cosa fare


----------



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

il problema della casa e' che oltre ad essere in causa con mio suocero che vuol buttarmi fuori...la casa e' ipotecata dalla banca (il mio ex l'ha ipotecata per prendere un'attivita') e...se non mi butta fuori il suocero la banca la vendera' all'asta chiaramente dopo avermi sfrattato (vale di piu')...sono in mezzo a un casino...ho passato gli ultimi 4 anni della mia vita in un inferno...non riesco piu' a rialzarmi...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

ma scusa il giudice ha stabilito qualcosa??
lui dovrebbe seguire quanto stabilito


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusa il giudice ha stabilito qualcosa??
> lui dovrebbe seguire quanto stabilito


 se risulta disoccupato e mantenuto dall'attuale compagna il giudice gli fa una.......BEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> il problema della casa e' che oltre ad essere in causa con mio suocero che vuol buttarmi fuori...la casa e' ipotecata dalla banca (il mio ex l'ha ipotecata per prendere un'attivita') e...se non mi butta fuori il suocero la banca la vendera' all'asta chiaramente dopo avermi sfrattato (vale di piu')...sono in mezzo a un casino...ho passato gli ultimi 4 anni della mia vita in un inferno...non riesco piu' a rialzarmi...


 Il forum è frequentato da avvocati che sapranno consigliarti legalmente.
Comunque se la casa ti è stata assegnata dal tribunale credo che se anche venisse venduta lo sarebbe come occupata.
Ma non credo neppure che possa esere venduta perché è potenzialmente eredità dei tuoi figli.
Marito stronzo e degno figlio di suo padre!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ce la farai


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se risulta disoccupato e mantenuto dall'attuale compagna il giudice gli fa una.......BEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!!!!!!


che merda!!


----------



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

Lui nn si e' mai presentato in tribunale...il prsidente ha stabilito che doveva dare per i figli 400 euro (mai dati in 3 anni) e se li voleva vedere avrebbe dovuto fare richiesta a lui stesso(mai fatto)...l'ho denunciato per la 570 e ora ci sara' la prima udienza in maggio dove testimoniero' io in prima persona...
Per quel che riguarda la separazione siamo alla fase delle conclusioni...ho chiesto l'affidamento esclusivo dei bimbi, per le eventuali visite ai bimbi la mia presenza e la colpa nella separazione (visto che lui fa finta di nn lavorare va a finire che mi chiede pure gli alimenti!!!)


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> il problema della casa e' che oltre ad essere in causa con mio suocero che vuol buttarmi fuori...la casa e' ipotecata dalla banca (il mio ex l'ha ipotecata per prendere un'attivita') e...se non mi butta fuori il suocero la banca la vendera' all'asta chiaramente dopo avermi sfrattato (vale di piu')...sono in mezzo a un casino...ho passato gli ultimi 4 anni della mia vita in un inferno...non riesco piu' a rialzarmi...



Benvenuta.
Non conosco le leggi, ma secondo me con due bambini piccoli non possono sfrattarti ne tuo suocero ne tantomeno la banca.
Anch'io abito nella casa di proprietà di mio suocero. Se solo ci prova a sfrattarmi, gli do fuoco alla macchina!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




I processi di sfratto credo siano lunghissimi, soprattutto nel caso della banca.
La tua famiglia di origine non può aiutarti in qualche modo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Lui nn si e' mai presentato in tribunale...il prsidente ha stabilito che doveva dare per i figli 400 euro (mai dati in 3 anni) e se li voleva vedere avrebbe dovuto fare richiesta a lui stesso(mai fatto)...l'ho denunciato per la 570 e ora ci sara' la prima udienza in maggio dove testimoniero' io in prima persona...
> Per quel che riguarda la separazione siamo alla fase delle conclusioni...ho chiesto l'affidamento esclusivo dei bimbi, per le eventuali visite ai bimbi la mia presenza e* la colpa* nella separazione (visto che lui fa finta di nn lavorare va a finire che mi chiede pure gli alimenti!!!)


 Non esiste più la separazione per colpa, che io sappia.


----------



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

Il fatto e' che lui ha un negozio su ebay...il nome del venditore e' di lei...ma l'indirizzo,il numero di cellulare e la partita iva sono riconducibili a lui....nn so se puo' essere una prova...in udienza lo faro' sicuramente presente..


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che merda!!


 eh già....
poi mettere incinta la moglie e nello stesso tempo l'amante....


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Il fatto e' che lui ha un negozio su ebay...il nome del venditore e' di lei...ma l'indirizzo,il numero di cellulare e la partita iva sono riconducibili a lui....nn so se puo' essere una prova...in udienza lo faro' sicuramente presente..


 se ha guadagni su quella partita iva si...altrimenti ciccia!


----------



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

Fortunatamente i miei mi aiutano...e anche persone amiche mi hanno dato aiuti economici...ma io sono sempre stata una che nn chiede aiuto...per capirci...quando l'ho buttato fuori casa io nn lavoravo...avevo una bimba di 2 anni e uno di 3 mesi....lui per un mese nn m ha dato un soldo...mi sono trovata un lavoro in una settimana...quindi vorrei pesare il meno possibile sulle spalle di chi nn c'entra niente...vorrei solo che "qualcuno" si prendesse le responsabilita' di tutto cio' che ha combinato.....


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> il problema della casa e' che oltre ad essere in causa con mio suocero che vuol buttarmi fuori...la casa e' ipotecata dalla banca (il mio ex l'ha ipotecata per prendere un'attivita') e...se non mi butta fuori il suocero la banca la vendera' all'asta chiaramente dopo avermi sfrattato (vale di piu')...sono in mezzo a un casino...ho passato gli ultimi 4 anni della mia vita in un inferno...non riesco piu' a rialzarmi...


non farti prendere dal panico e non mollare la casa per nessun motivo.. altro che sfratto...


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Non conosco le leggi, ma secondo me con due bambini piccoli non possono sfrattarti ne tuo suocero ne tantomeno la banca.
> *Anch'io abito nella casa di proprietà di mio suocero. Se solo ci prova a sfrattarmi, gli do fuoco alla macchina!*
> 
> ...


questa è proprio grossa... scusa ma con che diritto abiti la casa di tuo suocero? hai figli piccoli affidati a te?


----------



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

....quando ho scoperto che mi tradiva ero incinta di 6 mesi...con una bimba di 1 anno e mezzo...solo dopo che ho partorito sono venuta a sapere che l'altra non solo nn se n'era tornata al paese suo (lituania....) come lui mi aveva assicurato...ma era pure incinta e due mesi dopo avrebbe partorito!!!!mio figlio e l'altro si portano 2 mesi esatti....


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> ....quando ho scoperto che mi tradiva ero incinta di 6 mesi...con una bimba di 1 anno e mezzo...solo dopo che ho partorito sono venuta a sapere che l'altra non solo nn se n'era tornata al paese suo (lituania....) come lui mi aveva assicurato...ma era pure incinta e due mesi dopo avrebbe partorito!!!!mio figlio e l'altro si portano 2 mesi esatti....


cioè... poi ditemi se per gente simile è possibile parlare di comprensione, perdono o cose simili...


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non farti prendere dal panico e non mollare la casa per nessun motivo.. altro che sfratto...


 sono d'accordo..con due bambini così piccoli manco mediobanca ti potrà sfrattare tristissima...stai tranquilla...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè... poi ditemi se per gente simile è possibile parlare di comprensione, perdono o cose simili...


in questi casi ci vorrebbe solo un amico grande e grosso che lo gonfiasse come una zampogna e gli facesse tirar fuori i soldi a suon di calci nel culo


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè... poi ditemi se per gente simile è possibile parlare di comprensione, perdono o cose simili...


 minchia che nervi a leggere certe cose anna....


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questa è proprio grossa... scusa ma con che diritto abiti la casa di tuo suocero? hai figli piccoli affidati a te?



No, non ho figli.
Sono il custode del focolare domestico.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> No, non ho figli.
> Sono il custode del focolare domestico.


ganzo!! tipo il guardiano del faro


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non esiste più la separazione per colpa, che io sappia.


esiste ancora e serve nel caso ci siano in ballo mantenimenti ai coniugi in colpa. in pratica se io dimostro che la colpa è tua non sono tenuto a mantenerti.


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esiste ancora e serve nel caso ci siano in ballo mantenimenti ai coniugi in colpa. in pratica se io dimostro che la colpa è tua non sono tenuto a mantenerti.


 non che io sappia....


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> No, non ho figli.
> Sono il custode del focolare domestico.


e scommetto che tuo suocero la pensa come te.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non che io sappia....


a meno che non sia stata abolita di recente so che esiste ancora.
non ha nessuna valenza tranne quella che ho riportato.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ganzo!! tipo il guardiano del faro


 la colonna sonora...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ok7rKDd6lBk


----------



## Old tristissima (27 Aprile 2009)

Lo so e' incredibile...ma nn e' finita qui...vogliamo parlare dei debiti che mi ha lasciato? rischio pure il quinto dello stipendio per colpa sua!!!
Il mio avvocato non ha mai visto una cosa del genere....e' sbalordito di quanto quest'individuo possa essere così senza cuore...poi non vorrei mai che lui prendesse in consegna i bimbi....pensate che lui ha litigato con i suoi genitori (miei ex suoceri) e porterebbe i bimbi a casa di una di dubbia provenienza (ex entreneuse...ora nn si sa che lavoro fa) con un fratellastro di cui loro nn conoscono ancore l'esistenza...io ce la sto mettendo tutta a insegnar loro dei valori...ma a quest'eta' che idea si farebbero mai di famiglia sti due bambini?
io spero che il giudice tenga conto almeno di questo...non posso negare di vederli...ma almeno in mia presenza...anche perche' i bimbi sono legati a me...(lui e' andato fuori casa che il piccolo aveva 3 mesi e la grande 2 anni) e da soli con lui non ci durerebbero 1 ora...soprattutto il piccino...


----------



## Fedifrago (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esiste ancora e serve nel caso ci siano in ballo mantenimenti ai coniugi in colpa. in pratica se io dimostro che la colpa è tua non sono tenuto a mantenerti.


Quoto anche se non esattissimo....diciamo che l'addebito riduce al minimo l'eventuale debenza...ma in questo caso, tristissima con uno striminzito stipendio, con figli piccoli e lui che non si fa più vivo con i suoi figli...rischia praticamente zero.
Idem direi per il rischio sfratto....

La colpa cercherei di imputarla più al comportamento (abbandono e disdoro pubblico che il mettere incinta un'altra mentre tu aspettavi un figlio suo e già ne avevi uno piccolo implica, son argomenti più sentiti dai giudici) che al tradimento in se e per se...ma l'avvgocato ti avrà già consigliato in tal senso immagino


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Lo so e' incredibile...ma nn e' finita qui...vogliamo parlare dei debiti che mi ha lasciato? rischio pure il quinto dello stipendio per colpa sua!!!
> Il mio avvocato non ha mai visto una cosa del genere....e' sbalordito di quanto quest'individuo possa essere così senza cuore...poi non vorrei mai che lui prendesse in consegna i bimbi....pensate che lui ha litigato con i suoi genitori (miei ex suoceri) e porterebbe i bimbi a casa di una di dubbia provenienza (ex entreneuse...ora nn si sa che lavoro fa) con un fratellastro di cui loro nn conoscono ancore l'esistenza...io ce la sto mettendo tutta a insegnar loro dei valori...ma a quest'eta' che idea si farebbero mai di famiglia sti due bambini?
> io spero che il giudice tenga conto almeno di questo...non posso negare di vederli...ma almeno in mia presenza...anche perche' i bimbi sono legati a me...(lui e' andato fuori casa che il piccolo aveva 3 mesi e la grande 2 anni) e da soli con lui non ci durerebbero 1 ora...soprattutto il piccino...


infatti non è praticabile che lui al momento li veda da solo. è un incosciente, fattene una ragione. 
tieni duro e fatti aiutare a trovare un modo civile per affrontare questo problema.
vai al consultorio familiare del tuo paese e spiega che razza di farabutto è tuo marito. hai diritto ad un sussidio, visto che lui risulta disoccupato.


----------



## Old tristissima (28 Aprile 2009)

si fedifrago...infatti ho chiamato tra i miei testimoni....proprio la signorina in questione che ha confermato di aver avuto un figlio da lui mentre eravamo ancore sposati e conviventi e a soli due mesi dopo il mio parto!!!!!
Spero che questo sia determinante!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> si fedifrago...infatti ho chiamato tra i miei testimoni....proprio la signorina in questione che ha confermato di aver avuto un figlio da lui mentre eravamo ancore sposati e conviventi e a soli due mesi dopo il mio parto!!!!!
> Spero che questo sia determinante!!!


siete in giudiziale?


----------



## Old tristissima (28 Aprile 2009)

Cara Anna...purtroppo non so se ho diritto ad un sussidio...pensa che col mio avvocato volevamo chiedere gli alimenti ai nonni (miei ex suoceri) ma supero il limite di indigenza...quindi glieli potrei chiedere solo se non lavorassi ...


----------



## Old tristissima (28 Aprile 2009)

si siamo in giudiziale....iniziata nel 2006...quest'anno forse ci sara' la sentenza e procedero' al divorzio...


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

Mamma mia, che brutta storia. Purtroppo non so darti alcun consiglio dal punto di vista legale, però ti mando un abbraccio


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Cara Anna...purtroppo non so se ho diritto ad un sussidio...pensa che col mio avvocato volevamo chiedere gli alimenti ai nonni (miei ex suoceri) ma supero il limite di indigenza...quindi glieli potrei chiedere solo se non lavorassi ...


ne hai diritto eccome. senti, vai appena puoi al consultorio familiare e spiega bene che razza di balordi sono tuo marito e tuo suocero, oltre al fatto che due bimbi piccoli hanno bisogno di tanto.
incazzati se ti dicono di no!


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mamma mia, che brutta storia. Purtroppo non so darti alcun consiglio dal punto di vista legale, però ti mando un abbraccio


what a surprise! cosa ci fai a quest'ora sul forum?


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> what a surprise! cosa ci fai a quest'ora sul forum?


 sono sola soletta...il ganzo è in trasferta e non riesco a dormire


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Aprile 2009)

Tristissima credo che difficilmente tuo marito pagherà qualcosa per i figli perché è molto scaltro.
Ma questi personaggi prima o poi incontrano qualcuno più furbo di loro e pagano in una volta sola tutte le loro malefatte. Forse è proprio questa ex entreneuse la persona che lo concerà per le feste.


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e scommetto che tuo suocero la pensa come te.



Scusa l'off topic Tristissima.

 
Mio suocero tutto sommato mi vuole bene. Vorrebbe che pagassi l'affitto, ma io resisto.
Questa situazione va avanti ormai da 2 anni, credo che i miei suoceri si siano “quasi conformati”.
Ma mia suocera si arrabbia ancora come una iena quando scherzando dico che sono usufruttuario della casa.


----------



## Old sperella (28 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Scusa l'off topic Tristissima.
> 
> 
> Mio suocero tutto sommato mi vuole bene. Vorrebbe che pagassi l'affitto, ma io resisto.
> ...


Ma quindi vedi ancora regolarmente anche la tua ex moglie Giobbe ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sono sola soletta...il ganzo è in trasferta e non riesco a dormire


 Ciao bella ..pardon ...racchietta


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Aprile 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma quindi vedi ancora regolarmente anche la tua ex moglie Giobbe ?


Si, pranzo quasi tutti i giorni dai miei suoceri.
Oltre all'alloggio, anche il vitto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Se non lo facessi per una causa nobile, direi che sono proprio una carogna!

Ma con mia moglie ci parlo il meno possibile. Attualmente non c'è nessuno spiraglio per una ricostruzione.


----------



## soleluna80 (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ciao bella ..pardon ...racchietta


 
ciao P/R....fa molto disco!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

*Tristissima*

Scusa gli O.T. che però credo ti abbiano fatto capire che qui c'è un clima amichevole.
Tuo marito è una ciofeca d'uomo (e pure fesso per farsi incastrare dall'amante e non aver ancor imparato l'uso del profilattico), ma in tutto questo disastro c'è di buono che sei una donna giovane, appoggiata dalla tua famiglia.
Rivolgiti al consultorio e ai servizi sociali del tuo comune: sicuramente ti riconosceranno come "caso sociale" e avrai almeno la priorità per l'asilo nido e la scuola dell'infanzia per i figli e altri benefici.


----------



## Iago (28 Aprile 2009)

*Tristissima*

Il giudice avrà chiesto le dichiarazioni (o CUD se impiegati) degli ultimi 3 anni antecedenti la separazione, giusto?...dovevate pur vivere prima, no?
...non me ne intendo, però credo che una casa con ipoteca (bisognerebbe sapere di che entità è) non possa essere chiesta indietro da un comodato d'uso gratuito, senza prima aver liquidato l'ipoteca
i negozi online implicano l'esistenza di tracce elettroniche certe, si dovrà pagare su un c/c esistente che avrà dei flussi, e anche la partita iva consentirà un accertamento molto rapido, si chiede visura della partita iva e quel che esiste uscrà fuori

...giudiziale dal 2006 e non si è mai presentato? il giudice avrà già emesso sanzioni sul mancato mantenimento...


(non lo vedo molto furbo a quest'uomo, già le ha fatte grosse)


Benvenuta.


----------



## Old matilde (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> esiste ancora e serve nel caso ci siano in ballo mantenimenti ai coniugi in colpa. in pratica se io dimostro che la colpa è tua non sono tenuto a mantenerti.


si esiste, si tratta di una causa indipendente dal divorzio*, si fa per tutelarsi da questi personaggi che scompaiono ma che per diritto coniugale, finchè non ottieni il divorzio, possono chiedere il mantenimento se dimostrano di non avere redditi, in caso di morte ereditano e comunque possono far valere diritti coniugali. Sono cause abbastanza lunghe ma che tutelano, non c'è mai fine alla codardia di uomini così e quindi si "ferma l'attimo". 

*Alcune cause di separazione/divorzio si prolungano perchè il coniuge non si presenta, o non c'è, in questi casi chi va dal giudice ha una trafila più lunga e deve dimostrare con più udienze la buona fede della richiesta. E' assurdo, è un grande calvario, a me è successo. Ho ottenuto il divorzio "in contumacia" dopo 7 anni di inizio dalla causa! Nel frattempo avevo iniziato la seconda causa per colpa, abbandono in stato di indigenza. Mio ex marito è "partito per Los Angeles a lavorare" e dopo 3 mesi non sapevo più dove fosse.

Tristissima, cerca di dimenticare ed andare avanti, stronzi ce nè tanti al mondo ma credimi... così è davvero un ago nel pagliaio. ti abbraccio, e se ti posso essere utile..


----------



## Iris (28 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> sono una mamma di due bimbi (5 e 3 anni) e ho la vita rovinata dal mio ex marito...sono stata tradita mentre ero incinta del secondo bimbo e, dall'altra lui ha avuto un figlio a soli due mesi dal mio parto...
> Ho iniziato una separazione giudiziale e quest'anno forse ci sara' la sentenza...lui nn versa la somma decisa dal presidente del tribunale (l'ho denunciato per la 570) e lavora in nero su internet a nome della sua "amica" ma il numero di cellulare e l'indirizzo sul sito corrisponde al suo...
> Visto che lui nn si e' presentato alla presidenziale, il presidente del tribunale ha fatto in modo che lui facesse richiesta di visita per vedere i figli..cosa che lui nn ha mai fatto...
> La casa che mi e' stata assegnata e' di mio suocero e mi ha fatto causa anche lui per buttarci fuori sostenendo che era un comodato d'uso gratuito...
> Vorrei poter condividere con voi quest'esperienza negativa e magari cercare una qualche soluzione per risolvere tutto questo garbuglio....e' una situazione a dir poco paradossale!!!


Non mi è chiaro...che vuol dire che ti ha fatto causa...ha impugnato la sentenza con cui il giudice ti ha assegnato la casa? dubito che riuscirà a spuntarla.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non mi è chiaro...che vuol dire che ti ha fatto causa...ha impugnato la sentenza con cui il giudice ti ha assegnato la casa? dubito che riuscirà a spuntarla.


in pratica sperano di buttarla fuori facendole un sacco di pressioni tipo che se lui fallisce ed è senza un euro è perché non può vendere la casa visto che le è stata assegnata. violenza psicologica.
bei bastardi padre e figlio ma non mi meraviglio più di niente.


----------



## Old matilde (28 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> in pratica sperano di buttarla fuori facendole un sacco di pressioni tipo che se lui fallisce ed è senza un euro è perché non può vendere la casa visto che le è stata assegnata. violenza psicologica.
> bei bastardi padre e figlio ma non mi meraviglio più di niente.


davvero, non ci si può pensare a quanto in basso si può scendere pur di ottenere. Tristissima, non cedere e non ascoltare nessuno che ti possa fare pressione. Allontanali più che puoi dalla vostra vita.


----------



## Old tristissima (28 Aprile 2009)

no no....mi hanno proprio fatto causa in tribunale...mi hanno fatto scrivere da un avvocato dicendo che devo uscire di casa in quanto data in comodato gratuito...ora sono in causa con loro...la casa era stata data dal padre al figlio per andarci ad abitare quando ci siamo sposati e lì sono nati i bimbi...ma il mio ex non se l'e' mai intestata e ora il mio caro suocero ha ben pansato di buttarci fuori visto che e' lui il proprietario...


----------



## Iago (28 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> no no....mi hanno proprio fatto causa in tribunale...mi hanno fatto scrivere da un avvocato dicendo che devo uscire di casa in quanto data in comodato gratuito...ora sono in causa con loro...la casa era stata data dal padre al figlio per andarci ad abitare quando ci siamo sposati e lì sono nati i bimbi...ma il mio ex non se l'e' mai intestata e ora il mio caro suocero ha ben pansato di buttarci fuori visto che e' lui il proprietario...



Secondo me, questa causa gioca a tuo favore.

...ste causa si fanno e raramente si vincono, quelle che si vincono presuppongono una totale disponibilità da parte del figlio, che è il responsabile di casa e mantenimento in quanto padre dei bambini che sono stati a te affidati, anche perchè lui non si è presentato alla presidenziale (giusto?)
...poichè tutto ciò nel tuo caso non esiste, e che addirittura a quest'ora il GUP dovrebbe avere emesso già delle condanne (non mi hai risposto all'altro post) il quale dichiarandosi nullatenente e disoccupato rischia di darti la possibilità di applicare un articolo (non ricordo il numero, gli utenti-avvocati saranno più precisi) che dice che quando un ascendente non è in grado di mantenere un discendente, ci si può rivalere sugli ascendenti dell'ascendente (più o meno) e alla causa di sfratto porterai la sentenza di separazione con le eventuali condanne a tuo marito, e oltre a lasciarti la casa (e informati pure quando gravate di ipoteca, che diritti perdono) chiederai i soldi a loro per il mantenimento dei bambini.



Io NON sono avvocato, quindi questi quesiti devi porli al tuo avvocato, devi approfondire con lui e cercare di capire come funziona, e se vorrai ne discutiamo tutti insieme, ma non fidarti di nessuno.


----------



## Old Shine (28 Aprile 2009)

Per quanto concerne la casa se il giudice l'assegnerà a te dovrai fare iscrivere sul registro immobiliare la sentenza ovvero il diritto di abitazione, a quel punto nessuno ti potrà mai buttare fuori. Se la proprietà passerà ad altri sarà sempre con te dentro fino ai 18 anni dei tuoi figli ed anche oltre se studieranno.
Fai ogni mese una querela ex 570, produci la copia del sito con i numeri di telefono e chiedi che venga accerato di chi sono.
Il giudice del processo per il 570 ha ampi poteri, fai anche una istanza al pubblico ministero per essere ricevuta, magari puoi indicare integrazioni probatorie.
Dai queste indicazioni al tuo avvocato, se non avesse già provveduto a fare le stesse cose lui.


----------



## Old Shine (28 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Secondo me, questa causa gioca a tuo favore.
> 
> ...ste causa si fanno e raramente si vincono, quelle che si vincono presuppongono una totale disponibilità da parte del figlio, che è il responsabile di casa e mantenimento in quanto padre dei bambini che sono stati a te affidati, anche perchè lui non si è presentato alla presidenziale (giusto?)
> ...poichè tutto ciò nel tuo caso non esiste, e che addirittura a quest'ora il GUP dovrebbe avere emesso già delle condanne (non mi hai risposto all'altro post) il quale dichiarandosi nullatenente e disoccupato rischia di darti la possibilità di applicare un articolo (non ricordo il numero, gli utenti-avvocati saranno più precisi) che dice che quando un ascendente non è in grado di mantenere un discendente, ci si può rivalere sugli ascendenti dell'ascendente (più o meno) e alla causa di sfratto porterai la sentenza di separazione con le eventuali condanne a tuo marito, e oltre a lasciarti la casa (e informati pure quando gravate di ipoteca, che diritti perdono) chiederai i soldi a loro per il mantenimento dei bambini.
> ...


Esatto, se versi in condizioni disagiate puoi chiedere gli alimenti ai tuoi suoceri ed eventuali cognati/e per i tuoi figli. Non sarà molto... Comunque il tuo avvocato questo lo deve sapere.


----------



## Old tristissima (28 Aprile 2009)

Grazie per le risposte....allora...

X Iago: si, lui non si e' mai presentato in tribunale, mai dato soldi per i figli ( per me nn ho chiesto nulla)...ma nessuno ha preso provvedimenti nei suoi confronti;
nel 2006 l'ho anche denunciato per la 570 (mancato mantenimento) e solo l'8 maggio ci sara' la prima udienza....

X Shine: con l'avvocato abbiamo fatto subito la trascrizione del diritto di abitazione ma l'ipoteca fatta dal mio ex suocero e' precedente la data di separazione....quindi risulta che io abito in quella casa senza alcun titolo...;
per cio' che concerne il mantenimento da parte dei suoceri...supero la soglia di un certo reddito...quindi nn ho diritto a chiedere i soldi a loro..


----------



## Iago (28 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Grazie per le risposte....allora...
> 
> X Iago: si, lui non si e' mai presentato in tribunale, mai dato soldi per i figli ( per me nn ho chiesto nulla)...ma nessuno ha preso provvedimenti nei suoi confronti;
> nel 2006 l'ho anche denunciato per la 570 (mancato mantenimento) e solo l'8 maggio ci sara' la prima udienza....
> ...



quel che risulta non è importante, tu e i tuoi figli avete diritto a stare lì, perchè un giudice l'ha disposto...seconda cosa l'eventuale mantenimento da parte dei nonni, sarebbe la parte del figlio per i tuoi figli, non per te.

...lui non si è mai presentato, son state chieste le dichiarazioni... lui cosa ha portato?


----------



## Old reale (28 Aprile 2009)

ho dimenticato di dire che per riavere la casa il suocero dovrebbe provare senza ombra di dubbio che ne ha bisogno..altrimenti al giudice gli viene un infarto dalle troppe risate...


----------



## Old tristissima (28 Aprile 2009)

si...ha fatto un mega piagnisteo dicendo che lui poverino e' pensionato e il figlio gli ha lasciato i debiti...e quindi rivuole la casa


----------



## Old reale (28 Aprile 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> si...ha fatto un mega piagnisteo dicendo che lui poverino e' pensionato e il figlio gli ha lasciato i debiti...e quindi rivuole la casa


 può dire quello che vuole...sono i fatti provati quelli che contano....


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non che io sappia....


newmmeno a me risulta.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se risulta disoccupato e mantenuto dall'attuale compagna il giudice gli fa una.......BEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!!!!!!



non è vero. mio cugino (gran pezzo di merda) si licenziò e chiuse i conti in banca per non dare il mantenimento a moglie (disoccupata) e due figli, di cui uno di pochi mesi. il giudice stabilì ugualmente mille euro al mese.
se e quanto lui desse realmente, non saprei... conoscendo il soggetto, possibile che sia espatriato per nn dare un ghello.


----------



## Old reale (30 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è vero. mio cugino (gran pezzo di merda) si licenziò e chiuse i conti in banca per non dare il mantenimento a moglie (disoccupata) e due figli, di cui uno di pochi mesi. il giudice stabilì ugualmente mille euro al mese.
> se e quanto lui desse realmente, non saprei... conoscendo il soggetto, possibile che sia espatriato per nn dare un ghello.


 ma certo che il giudice stabilisce comunque una cifra...ma se non possiedi una mazza e non hai uno stipendio il tribunale ti pignora cosa? la cistifellea?


----------



## Old Angel (1 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma certo che il giudice stabilisce comunque una cifra...ma se non possiedi una mazza e non hai uno stipendio il tribunale ti pignora cosa? la cistifellea?


A Singapore hanno detto si alla vendita degli organi con tanto di legge che regolamenta il tutto....chissà magari in un futuro anche qui.....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Maggio 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> sono una mamma di due bimbi (5 e 3 anni) e ho la vita rovinata dal mio ex marito...sono stata tradita mentre ero incinta del secondo bimbo e, dall'altra lui ha avuto un figlio a soli due mesi dal mio parto...
> Ho iniziato una separazione giudiziale e quest'anno forse ci sara' la sentenza...lui nn versa la somma decisa dal presidente del tribunale (l'ho denunciato per la 570) e lavora in nero su internet a nome della sua "amica" ma il numero di cellulare e l'indirizzo sul sito corrisponde al suo...
> Visto che lui nn si e' presentato alla presidenziale, il presidente del tribunale ha fatto in modo che lui facesse richiesta di visita per vedere i figli..cosa che lui nn ha mai fatto...
> La casa che mi e' stata assegnata e' di mio suocero e mi ha fatto causa anche lui per buttarci fuori sostenendo che era un comodato d'uso gratuito...
> Vorrei poter condividere con voi quest'esperienza negativa e magari cercare una qualche soluzione per risolvere tutto questo garbuglio....e' una situazione a dir poco paradossale!!!


ciao cara: innanzitutto un abbraccio e poi, ma questo il tuo avvocato te lo saprà dire e lo farà di certo...fa' a tuo marito un 570 ogni mese: dopo la seconda condanna gli passerà la voglia di fare lo stronzo.
poi, credo che tuo suocero per cacciarti di casa debba dimostrare che la casa gli serve per un parente....e la vedo comunque difficile che ti caccino da lì


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao cara: innanzitutto un abbraccio e poi, ma questo il tuo avvocato te lo saprà dire e lo farà di certo...fa' a tuo marito un 570 ogni mese: dopo la seconda condanna gli passerà la voglia di fare lo stronzo.
> poi, credo che tuo suocero per cacciarti di casa debba dimostrare che la casa gli serve per un parente....e la vedo comunque difficile che ti caccino da lì


 Ma i nipotini non sono parenti?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i nipotini non sono parenti?


 non credo che voglia cacciare la nuora per dire che la casa deve destinarla ai nipoti


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non credo che voglia cacciare la nuora per dire che la casa deve destinarla ai nipoti


 Volevo dire che vivendoci i nipoti con quale necessità di un parente potrebbero mai essere buttati fuori dei bambini?


----------



## Old reale (1 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ciao cara: innanzitutto un abbraccio e poi, ma questo il tuo avvocato te lo saprà dire e lo farà di certo...fa' a tuo marito un 570 ogni mese: dopo la seconda condanna gli passerà la voglia di fare lo stronzo.
> poi, credo che tuo suocero per cacciarti di casa debba dimostrare che la casa gli serve per un parente....e la vedo comunque difficile che ti caccino da lì


l'unica (e nemmeno così certa) possibilità di avere quella casa è che il suocero provi senza ombra di dubbio che la casa serve a lui altrimenti andrà a vivere sotto un ponte...per cacciare via dei parenti (nipoti per giunta, e lascio il giudizio morale a chi legge) minori da quella casa non c'è altro parente o la beata trinità che tenga... ma lo sai benissimo anche tu....


----------



## Old reale (1 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo dire che vivendoci i nipoti con quale necessità di un parente potrebbero mai essere buttati fuori dei bambini?


 ma infatti il giudice per sentenziare una cosa del genere dovrebbe essere un discendente diretto di Bokassa...non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Old tristissima (1 Maggio 2009)

Non so come andra' a finire...e' ormai un anno e mezzo che va avanti sta cosa della casa...il 19 ci sara' la sentenza...poi vedremo...
Per quel che riguarda la 570 ci sara' a breve la prima udienza per sentire i teste tra cui me...pensata che sono passati "solo" 3 anni dal giorno che ho fatto denuncia....e dopo aver fatto indagini lo hanno rinviato a giudizio..io mi sono costituita parte civile...ma non credo che riusciro' a far dare qualche soldo ai figli nemmeno in questo modo....
VOLEVO GIUSTIZIA MA HO INCONTRATO LA LEGGE......
Pensata solo che ieri c'e' stata l'udienza per la separazione....dovevamo dare le conclusioni...e lo sapete cosa e' successo?
Il giudice ha detto....se mi consegnate le conclusioni la sentenza slitta di un anno e mezzo...se non le date faccio la sentenza subito....mah...fanno un po' come vogliono loro...io sono terrorizzata dal fatto che possano dargli l'affidamento congiunto....il rsto me ne importa fino ad un certo punto....lo faccio per i bimbi...lui risulta che nn lavora, non si sa se abita con quella (ex entreneuse..e nn si sa ora che fa) in piu' ci sarebbe pure il fratellastro...credo sia una situazione troppo pesante per due bimbi di 3 e 5 anni che finora sono sempre stati con la loro mamma....che mai e dico mai li ha lasciati con estranei...
voi direte che lui e' il padre...non un estraneo....ma credetemi loro non resisterebbero piu' di un'ora senza di me da soli con lui...soprattutto il piccino che quando il padre e' andato via aveva solo 4 mesi....l'avra' visto 10 volte...io non voglio negargli di vedere i figli ma almeno lo facesse in mia presenza...ma con l'affidamento congiunto si parla di fine settimana alternati....e io nn posso stare tranquilla che cio' avvenga...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Maggio 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Non so come andra' a finire...e' ormai un anno e mezzo che va avanti sta cosa della casa...il 19 ci sara' la sentenza...poi vedremo...
> Per quel che riguarda la 570 ci sara' a breve la prima udienza per sentire i teste tra cui me...pensata che sono passati "solo" 3 anni dal giorno che ho fatto denuncia....e dopo aver fatto indagini lo hanno rinviato a giudizio..io mi sono costituita parte civile...ma non credo che riusciro' a far dare qualche soldo ai figli nemmeno in questo modo....
> VOLEVO GIUSTIZIA MA HO INCONTRATO LA LEGGE......
> Pensata solo che ieri c'e' stata l'udienza per la separazione....dovevamo dare le conclusioni...e lo sapete cosa e' successo?
> ...


fai un passo alla volta, non guardare troppo avanti, non ti serve a niente e accumuli fantasmi.
intanto la sentenza non c'è ancora stata, poi sai quanti genitori separati, solitamente i padri, dopo aver lottato strenuamente, in sede di separazione, per i loro diritti genitoriali, poi di fatto non vedomo mai o quasi i figli? a maggior ragione se piccoli come i tuoi e quindi difficilmente gestibili.
non ti fasciare la testa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> fai un passo alla volta, non guardare troppo avanti, non ti serve a niente e accumuli fantasmi.
> intanto la sentenza non c'è ancora stata, poi sai quanti genitori separati, solitamente i padri, dopo aver lottato strenuamente, in sede di separazione, per i loro diritti genitoriali, poi di fatto non vedomo mai o quasi i figli? a maggior ragione se piccoli come i tuoi e quindi difficilmente gestibili.
> non ti fasciare la testa


 Concordo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'unica (e nemmeno così certa) possibilità di avere quella casa è che il suocero provi senza ombra di dubbio che la casa serve a lui altrimenti andrà a vivere sotto un ponte...per cacciare via dei parenti (nipoti per giunta, e lascio il giudizio morale a chi legge) *minori da quella casa non c'è altro parente *o la beata trinità che tenga... ma lo sai benissimo anche tu....


un figlio


----------



## Old sperella (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un figlio


già . come per gli affittuari .


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un figlio


 cioè se un figlio (maggiorenne) ha bisogno di quella casa sbattono fuori due nipoti piccoli? ti sbagli....


----------



## Old reale (4 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> già . come per gli affittuari .


 gli affitttuari non sono nipoti minorenni...non sono estanei...non scherziamo...


----------



## Old tristissima (4 Maggio 2009)

no...al figlio non la devono dare...non hanno piu' rapporti da prima che ci separassimo....hanno abbandonato anche lui (chiaramente lui non si e' proprio comportato bene)....pero'...sono sempre i genitori...ma loro quando si tratta di soldi non guardano in faccia a nessuno ne' al figlio..ne' hai nipoti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> gli affitttuari non sono nipoti minorenni...non sono estanei...non scherziamo...


se non sono estranei due nipoti, immaginiamoci se lo è un figlio


----------



## Old reale (5 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non sono estranei due nipoti, immaginiamoci se lo è un figlio


 ma lo fai apposta? ti sto dicendo che i due nipoti hanno più diritti di un figlio maggiorenne in questo caso...


----------



## Grande82 (5 Maggio 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> no...al figlio non la devono dare...non hanno piu' rapporti da prima che ci separassimo....hanno abbandonato anche lui (chiaramente lui non si e' proprio comportato bene)....pero'...sono sempre i genitori...ma loro quando si tratta di soldi non guardano in faccia a nessuno ne' al figlio..ne' hai nipoti.


 ho sempre pensato che bisogna diffidare dalle persone che non hanno un buon rapporto con la loro famiglia e sono cinicamente agguerriti contro essa.
Un figlio che non si comporta bene coi genitori, perchè dovrebbe comportarsi bene con una moglie o coi figli?


----------



## Iris (5 Maggio 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> si...ha fatto un mega piagnisteo dicendo che lui poverino e' pensionato e il figlio gli ha lasciato i debiti...e quindi rivuole la casa


Guarda, se trovi un giudice che butta fuori da una casa moglie e figli per riconsegnarla al nonno, io mi faccio monaca.
Stai tranquilla...anzi visto che ci sei, chiedi i danni morali a tuo suocero. Ottieni pure quelli.
Non avere paura e stai tranquilla.
In bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## Iris (5 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> l'unica (e nemmeno così certa) possibilità di avere quella casa è che il suocero provi senza ombra di dubbio che la casa serve a lui altrimenti andrà a vivere sotto un ponte...per cacciare via dei parenti (nipoti per giunta, e lascio il giudizio morale a chi legge) minori da quella casa non c'è altro parente o la beata trinità che tenga... ma lo sai benissimo anche tu....


Quoto. Anzi è possibile che il nonno debba pagare gli alimenti che non paga il padre.
La casa se la può scordare.


----------



## Old mirtilla (6 Maggio 2009)

leggo veramente con basimento la storia di tristissima e anche se nn so niente di leggi e tribunali (noi per fortuna abbiamo fatto una consensuale.....anche se......vabbè, lasciamo perdere!) voglio dirti che il dolore che hai provato quando hai scoperto del tradimento lo conosco benissimo, perchè anch'io sono stata tradita due giorni dopo la nascita di mia figlia, e quindi lo capisco e ti dico una cosa:

*ROVINALO!! *

*ROVINALO E VAI FINO IN FONDO, NON SI MERTA PIETA' ALCUNA!!*

A lui e a quel disgraziato di tuo suocero!
Sei nella piena ragione, falla valere! Per la tua dignità e per quella dei tuoi figli.
o potresti pentirtene troppo tardi e poi nn si può più tornare indietro!

Ti sono vicinissima.....con tanto tanto affetto per te e per i tuoi piccoli!


----------



## Old tristissima (7 Maggio 2009)

Grazie Mirtilla....grazie per le tue parole di sostegno...le sto provando tutte ma questi "esseri" sono a dir poco disgraziati....ce la sto mettendo tutta anche se a volte penso di non farcela piu'...sono 4  anni che va avanti sta' storia e non ne vedo ancora la fine...


----------



## Old reale (7 Maggio 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Grazie Mirtilla....grazie per le tue parole di sostegno...le sto provando tutte ma questi "esseri" sono a dir poco disgraziati....ce la sto mettendo tutta anche se a volte penso di non farcela piu'...sono 4 anni che va avanti sta' storia e non ne vedo ancora la fine...


 immagino ti facciano opressioni di tipo psicologico? di che tipo?
tristissima, un abbraccio....


----------



## Old danut (7 Maggio 2009)

Tristissima, sarà poco ma qui ogni volta che scriverai di certo avrai persone che ti risponderanno, che ti capiranno.
Una mia amica visse una separazione simile perchè suo marito era un bastardo di prima fattura, pur di farle del male voleva i figli per sè pur sapendo che non gli fregava nulla di stargli dietro. A volte la gente è cattiva senza alcun senso, ma non temere che al tuo caro ex qualcosa arriverà, che ti posso dire, la ruota gira, gira e gira, arriverà il tuo buon momento...e quello cattivo per lui.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (8 Maggio 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Ciao Amarax....un avvocato ce l'ho...ma pare che se lui lavora a nome di lei io nn posso fare nulla.....credetemi...ormai conosco finanza, polizia, carabinieri, polizia postale.....ma nn ne vengo fuori....nn so piu' cosa fare


 
se è nulla tenete.... senza reddito accertato e senza pelo sullo stomaco....

lascia perdere.....


volta pagina, trova un nuovo UOMO/Amore....

e fregatene....


----------



## Old sperella (8 Maggio 2009)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> se è nulla tenete.... senza reddito accertato e senza pelo sullo stomaco....
> 
> lascia perdere.....
> 
> ...


ha due figli da mantenere , la vogliono sbatter fuori di casa ...che deve lasciar perdere ?
Non mi sembra questione di voltar pagina


----------



## Old danut (9 Maggio 2009)

Voltar pagina se comporta la fame non è proprio da fare.


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Voltar pagina se comporta la fame non è proprio da fare.


 
quindi secondo te è meglio calpestare la propria dignità in nome del benessere?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (31 Maggio 2009)

Tristissima, che fine hai fatto?

Fagli un culo come un cesto.

(scusate il francesismo, eh...)


----------



## Bruja (7 Giugno 2009)

*Soleluna*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> quindi secondo te è meglio calpestare la propria dignità in nome del benessere?


Guarda che qui non si tratta di benessere ma di sopravvivenza e di un tetto sulla testa dei figli.   Speriamo che si trovi una soluzione decente!!!
D'altronde quando un uomo é cialtrone in forma genetica (genitori compresi) bisogna prendere atto che fa parte della gramigna umana, ed é un peccato non poterla trattare come quella vegetale! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old tristissima (17 Giugno 2009)

*vi informo sulle ultime...*

Allora...per quel che riguarda la denucia fatta per la 570..e' stato condannato dal giudice a 4 mesi di reclusione con la condizionale, il pagamento di euro 10.000 eil pagamento delle spese legali...
Per la casa l' udienza e' stata rinviata a settembre...
La separazione e' andata in sentenza...stiamo aspettando la decisione del giudice


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

e vaaaiiii!
intanto.


----------



## Old megliosola (17 Giugno 2009)

immagino che gli passerà la voglia di fare lo splendido in giro


----------



## Old tristissima (17 Giugno 2009)

megliosola ha detto:


> immagino che gli passerà la voglia di fare lo splendido in giro


Noooooo....lo splendido lo fa sempre!!!


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2009)

sti chez

probabilmente finge


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Onore alla magistratura...


----------



## Old megliosola (17 Giugno 2009)

vabbè ma vuoi mettere...con 10000 euro di debiti e 4 mesi con la condizionale!!!
tienici aggiornati, mi raccomando...e stai su che meglio di così non potevano fare i giudici...


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Allora...per quel che riguarda la denucia fatta per la 570..e' stato condannato dal giudice a 4 mesi di reclusione con la condizionale, il pagamento di euro 10.000 eil pagamento delle spese legali...
> Per la casa l' udienza e' stata rinviata a settembre...
> La separazione e' andata in sentenza...stiamo aspettando la decisione del giudice


apperò


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Giugno 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Allora...per quel che riguarda la denucia fatta per la 570..e' stato condannato dal giudice a 4 mesi di reclusione con la condizionale, il pagamento di euro 10.000 eil pagamento delle spese legali...
> Per la casa l' udienza e' stata rinviata a settembre...
> La separazione e' andata in sentenza...stiamo aspettando la decisione del giudice


Una bella mazzata per lui!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (17 Giugno 2009)

evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old amarax (18 Giugno 2009)

Per ora c'è questo riconoscimento ufficiale. Poi devono arrivare gli altri. Spero che il tutto si concluda presto e nel migliore dei modi per te.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Allora...per quel che riguarda la denucia fatta per la 570..e' stato condannato dal giudice a 4 mesi di reclusione con la condizionale, il pagamento di euro 10.000 eil pagamento delle spese legali...
> Per la casa l' udienza e' stata rinviata a settembre...
> La separazione e' andata in sentenza...stiamo aspettando la decisione del giudice


godo!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Giugno 2009)

tristissima ha detto:


> Allora...per quel che riguarda la denucia fatta per la 570..e' stato condannato dal giudice a 4 mesi di reclusione con la condizionale, il pagamento di euro 10.000 eil pagamento delle spese legali...
> Per la casa l' udienza e' stata rinviata a settembre...
> La separazione e' andata in sentenza...stiamo aspettando la decisione del giudice


 ogni mese che non paga, fagli il 570....la giustizia farà il suo corso. Un bacio a te.


----------

